

First Time User Experiences - rcoppolo
http://lachygroom.com/engagement-funnels

======
dladowitz
This is one reason I'm joining Dev Boot Camp for the summer session. I think
all the people and support will help push through all the blocking points of
learning programming

------
michaelrkn
also see: apple, twilio, ikea

------
Mz
Nice thought but how do you engineer such a thing?

~~~
lachyg
I think Zynga does it pretty well, and they do it in the same most web apps do
it (that get it). You walk people through your web app _exactly_ how they
should use it.

You make them pass every ideal step before you allow them to move on to the
next one (unobtrusively).

